# Tier II IT Support



## DASuberm52 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello, I am currently a US citizen looking to move to Spain. I may be taking a gamble with the global employment/economic situation but I am looking for "Change".

I currently work as a DoD Government Contractor at a Tier II level support. It's all I know. Computers, printers, networks anything IT..

[x]...I am currently 24 
[x]...single 
[x]...no children 
[x]...no huge debt, nothing really holding me back 

I am looking for guidance or if anyone could shed light on finding a job (IT Support) like that in Spain. I know how to speak Spanish (fluently - basics) and of course English being my first language. Anything that would allow me to use my U.S. security clearance from DoD and use in some Federal/Gov't location in Spain? Where do I search where do I begin? 

I tried using search function here, but nothing related to DoD and Tier II? Any input would be greatly appreciated Gracias!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DASuberm52 said:


> Hello, I am currently a US citizen looking to move to Spain. I may be taking a gamble with the global employment/economic situation but I am looking for "Change".
> 
> I currently work as a DoD Government Contractor at a Tier II level support. It's all I know. Computers, printers, networks anything IT..
> 
> ...


I guess what you need to ask yourself , in the nicest possible way, is would a company need to go through the hassle of sponsoring and employing you when there is mass unemployment here in Spain??

However, the only thing I can suggest is you e-mail any particular companies that may need your level of skills and see what happens

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My first answer would be absolutely no chance whatsoever, my second answer would be absolutely no chance whatsoever and my third would be pretty much the same. 

Read any threads about Americans working in Spain - visas, sponsorships etc and you will see the issues and with the highest unemployment in W.Europe it just gets worse. 

That said AYK you only need one break - hope you get one. 

Sorry but you asked for opinions.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

DASuberm52 said:


> Hello, I am currently a US citizen looking to move to Spain. I may be taking a gamble with the global employment/economic situation but I am looking for "Change".
> 
> I currently work as a DoD Government Contractor at a Tier II level support. It's all I know. Computers, printers, networks anything IT..
> 
> ...


I asume you mean US DoD - or do you have Spanish Gov DoD clearence also?!
In any case, the latter will be very specifically sourced from a massive database of funccionarios (I suspect). For normal work of this type, infojobs.net is an excellent site.

I know Computacentre (SCH in Spain) have a major European wide IT customer service centre in Barcelona and were until recently recruiting at all levels. Also, GE Capital IT Solutions were bought up by them (in Spain only of course) and they were very busy all over but particularly in Madrid and Barcelona. So SCH might be a good starting point.

Good luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> I asume you mean US DoD - or do you have Spanish Gov DoD clearence also?!
> In any case, the latter will be very specifically sourced from a massive database of funccionarios (I suspect). For normal work of this type, infojobs.net is an excellent site.
> 
> I know Computacentre (SCH in Spain) have a major European wide IT customer service centre in Barcelona and were until recently recruiting at all levels. Also, GE Capital IT Solutions were bought up by them (in Spain only of course) and they were very busy all over but particularly in Madrid and Barcelona. So SCH might be a good starting point.
> ...


They´ve just laid off nearly 500 IT workers at all levels on the IT technical park near Malaga, so there maybe quite alot of competition???

Jo xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

DASuberm52 said:


> Hello, I am currently a US citizen looking to move to Spain. I may be taking a gamble with the global employment/economic situation but I am looking for "Change".
> 
> I currently work as a DoD Government Contractor at a Tier II level support. It's all I know. Computers, printers, networks anything IT..
> 
> ...


Hi Again,
Try the DoD sites in the US for work being done in Spain.

SENER Ingeniería y Sistemas, S.A have worked recently with the US Defence department developing Predator so these sorts of companies may well have some results for you.

Apparently Zapatero and Obama got on like a house on fire so you never know, work with DoD clearence might be booming soon


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Apparently Zapatero and Obama got on like a house on fire so you never know, work with DoD clearence might be booming soon"

Yes, just what crown jewels did Mr Bean give away even to be allowed to go jogging with Obama?


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> They´ve just laid off nearly 500 IT workers at all levels on the IT technical park near Malaga, so there maybe quite alot of competition???
> 
> Jo xx


500 at all levels, sacre bleu, the traffic lights will be stuffed soon and god only knows how the Malaga Agencia Tributaria are going to manage the 2008 exercise. 

Seriously though, the professional IT sites are screaming for pro's... but they have to be willing to "get on their bike". The nearest poligono might not be where the jobs are.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> "Apparently Zapatero and Obama got on like a house on fire so you never know, work with DoD clearence might be booming soon"
> 
> Yes, just what crown jewels did Mr Bean give away even to be allowed to go jogging with Obama?


Who knows. If I see any previously decommissioned US/ESP shared ICBM bases I'll know what


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, just what crown jewels did Mr Bean give away even to be allowed to go jogging with Obama?


Who´s Mr. Bean??


Jo xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> Who´s Mr. Bean??
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Our glorious leader, schumacher.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Zapatero - don't you think he looks like him?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Zapatero - don't you think he looks like him?


er.... i´m not a political animal. I just had to google the name to see who Zapatero is 

Jo xx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi mate,

As you know, the economic scenario is not good. However, if you would like to come and see it yourself I'd say give it a try. Stay for, say, 2 weeks and get a feeling from it.
As far as I know there are 3 main websites that you can look for IT positions here. (tecnoempleodotcom, infojobsdotnet, monsterdotes). Look closely for positions that require English.... in the meantime try to work out your Spanish (it will make a huge difference)
You are young and I understand you are looking for a change. There is a possibility that things won't turn out alright but I do believe that the time to make "mistakes" and take risks in life is now rather than after you have 3 kids, wife, pets, in-laws(!).

¡Que te vaya todo muy bien!

[ ]s


----------



## smithy45 (Apr 15, 2009)

In my opinion your best bet would be to maybe look at Gibraltar. 

A lot of online gambling sites operate from Gib as well as banks etc, so demand for IT techies is quite high. I think you might struggle to secure employment in IT (or anything else) in Spain with the current state of things here, especially if your not fluent in Spanish.

I could not tell you what the legal requirements for getting in to Gibraltar from the US would be, same as for the UK I should imagine, and probally a lot easier than Spain. If you do look at Gib then you might want to try looking at recruitment agency websites like recruitgibraltar . com, they advertise a lot of IT jobs for the online gambling companies normally.


----------

